# 1 John 5:7–8: Beyond a Reasonable Doubt?



## Gesetveemet (Nov 7, 2009)

I have hopes that this article by _Dr. J. D. Watson _would benefit someone. I have supplied a brief quote of the authors purpose  



> My purpose, therefore, is not to prove that the Johannine Comma is authentic (or that the accused copyists were innocent), because as the “defense attorney” I don’t have to do that. Rather, my purpose is to allow the critics to present their evidence and just see if they meet their burden of proof. Let us see whether they do indeed prove their case _beyond a reasonable doubt _or if it is at least _possible_ that the Comma is genuine. As the great theologian Robert L. Dabney put it in 1891: “All the critics vote against it. But let us see whether the case is as clear as they would have it.”
> 
> Before continuing, I want to interject that my purpose is not to turn this into a polemic for “King James Onlyism,” for _that is not my position on the textual issue_. . . .



Sola Scriptura Ministries




.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Nov 11, 2009)

Here are some good links on 1 John 5:7:

http://www.trinitarianbiblesociety.org/site/articles/A102.pdf

1 John 5:7 (Johannine Comma) - "These Three are One" (Trinity/Godhead)

1john57


----------

